# When you recover, do you truly recover?



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

Is it as if it never really happened and you feel like your old self? Or do you always feel different?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

What I have heard from people who recover is that they don't really remember what DP/DR was like to experience. Just like we who have DP/DR generally don't remember what "normal" reality feels like. So, it's safe to say that when you recover you truly recover.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> What I have heard from people who recover is that they don't really remember what DP/DR was like to experience. Just like we who have DP/DR generally don't remember what "normal" reality feels like. So, it's safe to say that when you recover you truly recover.


Very cool. However that feels like that is impossible, but I guess thats part of it. Its like its a separate special place our mind goes to heal... The term "self-defense mechanism" makes more and more sense. Do you know if it is more of a sudden recovery type thing or is it slowly over time?


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeremiah said:


> The term "self-defense mechanism" makes more and more sense. Do you know if it is more of a sudden recovery type thing or is it slowly over time?


Yes, I agree, part of it is a Protective Mechanism. And as far as my own recovery is going, it's a time thing. I haven't heard of any sudden recovery things. And I think that is because it would be to great of a shock to suddenly recover that you'd probably have a sudden panic attack along with it.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Yes, I agree, part of it is a Protective Mechanism. And as far as my own recovery is going, it's a time thing. I haven't heard of any sudden recovery things. And I think that is because it would be to great of a shock to suddenly recover that you'd probably have a sudden panic attack along with it.


probably lol. and do you think interests, motivation, swagger, and confidence (ego) will return as it was before or is more about pushing yourself to get back in to the swing of things? Or a little bit of both? I assume feeling real and alive again would be enough motivation, but this whole experience has seemed to drain me of all my drive in life. I don't know if thats a part of it or what.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeremiah said:


> probably lol. and do you think interests, motivation, swagger, and confidence (ego) will return as it was before or is more about pushing yourself to get back in to the swing of things? Or a little bit of both? I assume feeling real and alive again would be enough motivation, but this whole experience has seemed to drain me of all my drive in life. I don't know if thats a part of it or what.


Hmm, IDK. I think a bit of both. I think also that reality will be just somewhat "normal". I think we romantasize and fantasize about how it will be. But I figure it will probably be rather mundane. I imagine things would just fall right into place again and you'll pick up right where you left off.


----------



## Jeremiah (Mar 1, 2011)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Hmm, IDK. I think a bit of both. I think also that reality will be just somewhat "normal". I think we romantasize and fantasize about how it will be. But I figure it will probably be rather mundane. I imagine things would just fall right into place again and you'll pick up right where you left off.


wouldn't you be happy to feel alive and whole again? I would but maybe there is a difference between mild depression and dp. i might still feel alittle down when i get rid of dp, but i will be happy the worst part is over.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

I change my answer. I would be in pure bliss if I recovered right now. I hope I find out what it's like.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> What I have heard from people who recover is that they don't really remember what DP/DR was like to experience. Just like we who have DP/DR generally don't remember what "normal" reality feels like. So, it's safe to say that when you recover you truly recover.


Yep. I recovered once and it was so weird because I only had dp for a week and a half the first time and while I had dp, I felt like I couldn't remember my life before the dp. Then when it went away, that entire week was like a black fog. I really couldn't remember much. I ended up getting dp again 3 weeks later (obviously) and it actually did take quite a while for me to be able to remember that first dp period. I don't know if it's because of the general memory issues and benzo use that come with dp but I now clearly remember most of the first episode of dp. I don't remember how it felt then or how it felt when I first had dp. I mean, I remember being miserable but my memories are much clearer than I felt at the time. Some of them seem like I didn't have dp at the time at all.


----------

